# What can go with convicts



## scorps1212 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys and girls.

Im new to this site and also new to keeping cichlids. I used to keep discus but was forced to sell my tank with the fish. A mate of mine was moving house and was getting rid of his tank and fish. He kindly let me have them. All i have got is convicts.

The tank is a Fluval Roma 200.

What other coichlids can i stick in there with the convicts without there being mass murders? The convicts aren't adults yet. They are about 3-4cm long. I would just like to add some different cichlids to give it a bit of colour.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scorps1212 (Apr 20, 2010)

Or if there are any other fish that aren't cichlids, that can go in the same tank then please let me know as i would like a wide range of different fish in there.

Thanks


----------



## Reedy (Apr 20, 2010)

They are crazy little guys (Suffer from small fish syndrome LOL). I have 2 females 7cm in size and they stand their ground with fish 40cms in size. DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t worry too much about them. Mine are with Jack DempseyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s, fire mouths, sevrums and jags. Because yours are young I would try to keep them with fish the same size or as close too.
A good tank mate is Fire mouths! They are a great looking fish and are just as fiery so the tank will be always active.

I am a strong believer in keeping American/South Americans together and Africans in a separate African tank. If you mix them they tend to think of the Africans as a food.

Just keep an eye on the convicts because if there is a mix of females and males they will produce about 200 eggs every month or so. Female have red dots on the sides males have no red and are bigger


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off how many convicts are we talking? Things are way different depending on number and sex. Look for yellow/orange/reddish bellies, these are the females. Females are also usually smaller and have shorter fins. Otherwise post some pics and people on here can sex them for you. Also you said the tank was a 200? I assume you mean liter? (Us Americans have trouble with your overly simple metric system :lol: ). So that would be about 52 gallons (correct me if I'm wrong). What are the dimensions of this tank?

Fish that go well with cons and a tank that size (not knowing how many cons you have) are firemouths or maybe a salvini. It is tough because a lot of cichlids that would be a good size match don't go too well with cons because cons don't know they are a littler sized cichlid. They act much more aggressive than many other cichlids of similar size.

You may just want to go with some different tetras or giant dainos (my favorite) as dither fish. I'd love to be more specific about everything but think we need more info. Hope this helps anyways and good luck.


----------



## scorps1212 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys.

Im glad you both mentioned about the orange bellies. That was gunna be another question i asked on a seperate post. Save's me doing it now. LOL. I have got 9 of the cichlids in the tank. And about 4 of them have got orange bellies. So am i right in pressuming there will be eggs about as they get older?

And yes the tank is 200 litres which is 52 gallons. Sorry.

I was planning on just keeping to American cichlids but did not know what ones are American and which one's are African. The few you guys suggested are the one's i will probably stick with for now until i start to get more knowledgeable on cichlids.

I will post some pics on here once i can grab a camera from someone.

Thanks for you help.

Until the next problem i get stuck with. ADIOS.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

> I assume you mean liter? (Us Americans have trouble with your overly simple metric system ). So that would be about 52 gallons (correct me if I'm wrong). What are the dimensions of this tank?


" The metric system is just terrorism wrapped up in 0's and 1's "


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*scorps1212*

I would first decide what you want to do with all the convicts you have. I would not keep 9 of them in that size of a tank. If you do indeed have 4 females then you will likely end up with 4 different pairs all trying to spawn in the tank at once. This would never work and would be complete chaos! I would say at best you _could_ do two pairs of convicts with nothing else but dither fish, no other cichlids in that size tank. This is still not guaranteed to work out. For that size of a tank I would say to go with one pair of cons and some dither fish. They will keep you very busy as the spawn about once a month once they become mature. I would like your 9 pair off as is and then just keep the more dominant pair and find either more tanks for others or new homes. Especially since you are new to cichlids, keeping more than a pair in a tank that size is asking for trouble in the long term, IMO. You will find that one thing that makes keeping cichlids so enjoyable is also what can be troubling about them at the same time, and that is their feistiness and down right aggression. They are great fish, each of which has its own personallity and temperment. But for the most part they get very temper mental to even crazy when they are watching over their young and the convict cichlids is one of the best examples of this. IMO you have found yourself the best cichlid there is to start out with and they will make you fall in love with them. But you need to know that this is not like keeping other tropical fish, they can get nasty with one another and sometimes they do need to be saved from themselves. Keeping this in mind while starting your tank makes for the best possible long term out come.

Sorry this got a little long winded. To summarize I would keep the 9 you have. Let them pair off on their own. Then only keep the dominant pair. At that time add some dithers. Good luck, I wish you the best.


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

what kind of tetras are you talking about putting in with convicts, i have four in a 55 gallon smallest is 3.5 inches. They wont eat the tetras, what does a danio look like


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IME many types of tetras will work. I personally like the rummynose tetra because I think they have a colorful and unique look plus they school really well and it adds all the more to there look to see them in a group of 6 or more. Danios are shaped like, and I believe related to, minnow. Here is a couple links:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=901

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=945

I hope this helps.


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

they are not to small they wont be eaten


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have had much better luck with the high bodied tetras like black skirt/ black widow tetras and serpae tetras then any other tetra I have tried.


----------



## scorps1212 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok thanks for all your advice. Ill wait til they all lay eggs and see which is the dominant pair before i buy anymore fish.

So you reckon just keep 1 pair? How about 2 pairs or is that pushing it? I just love watching these in the tank and will be ashame to get rid of some. But ill do what i have to do to make it work.

One other question guys. Is there anywhere i can buy Central American cichlids from apart from the shops? As i found when i was keeping discus, it was alot cheaper to get them from a breeder than a shop and the quality was so much better too. I know you guys aren't in the UK but was hoping that maybe, just maybe, you might know of any UK breeders. Its a real long shot i know but i thought i'd ask. LOL.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have had great success using Zebra danios as dithers with my Convicts. They are cheaper, fast, and hardy. Everytime I had a pair and used Danios i have never lost any Danios. Just my thought 

What are the dimensions of the tank? I would say one pair would be the best. Not to mention you will have more Convicts in a few days. :lol: . I suppose two pairs could work if it's a 4ft tank and there is a lot of decorations such as plants, rocks, and driftwood and you leave the middle of the tank open and bare except gravel of course.

I am sorry I don't know any breeders in the UK. I know Jeff Rapps, Eddie Martin, and Ken Davis but they are in the USA. I know Jeff Rapps will ship internationally but from what I have heard its really expensive from other members on here that are from the UK.


----------



## scorps1212 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Chris. The tank is about 4ft in length by about 2 ft in height and 1ft in depth. I have got a load of wood in there at the moment and a few big rocks. I will getting quite a few plants too to bush the tank out a bit.

So you would suggest leaving the middle of the tank bare (apart from sand)? I have sand on the bottom instead of gravel. I love the look of white sand with a pure black background. Why do you suggest leaving it bare mate?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *scorps1212*,

I believe *CiChLiD LoVeR128* suggest leaving the middle of the tank bare so one of your pairs does not claim the middle of the tank as their territory and leave no room for the other pair to have territory. If you go with two pairs, i think this is a good approach, I would visually divide the tank into thirds and put up tall plants or some sort of structure spanning from the front of the tank to the back of the tank to section off each part of the tank, that way when the cons are in their respective territories on each side of the tank they will not be able to see each other. Breaking the line of sight is key. Out of sight out of mind.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky, I have two male and four female convicts in with a Johanni male, yellow peacock female and a female jewel all adults and have no issues whatsoever, there are the occasional chases but no violence. I got the tank and fish from a friend that has had this set up and fish for nearly 7 years and I have had it since the beginning of 2010. The convicts breed like rabbits but without conflict. The tank is 60 gallon with a footprint of 36" x 15" x 26" tall. Could it be because they grew up together?.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I believe CiChLiD LoVeR128 suggest leaving the middle of the tank bare so one of your pairs does not claim the middle of the tank as their territory and leave no room for the other pair to have territory. If you go with two pairs, i think this is a good approach, I would visually divide the tank into thirds and put up tall plants or some sort of structure spanning from the front of the tank to the back of the tank to section off each part of the tank, that way when the cons are in their respective territories on each side of the tank they will not be able to see each other. Breaking the line of sight is key. Out of sight out of mind.


Exactly! Good job :thumb: Sorry I didn't exlpain that clearer 

I love the look of sand better then gravel as well. I just need to change my tanks. I would really love to see pics. Your tank sounds very beautiful


----------

